# Central/North AL GTG- Nov 11



## BigAl205 (May 20, 2009)

*BigAl's Big Birthday Bash Part Deux!*


I would like to invite everyone over to listen to some cool audio systems, hang out and cut up with your friends, and help me celebrate my Birthday (actually the 12th). We will probably also have a pre-meet and tuning session the night before.

The place: My house in Hayden, AL (about 25 miles north of Birmingham)
The date: Saturday, November 11 
The time: 9AM to 9PM

Optional things to bring:
- your favorite demo music 
- a folding chair
- a camera
- Tools and tuning equipment
- a friend
- a canopy


I hope to see you there!


----------



## claydo (Oct 1, 2012)

Well......I signed up over on junkies, might as well sign up here too.....

1. Alan (BigAl205) ford exploder
2. Clay (claydo) 2009 cobalt
3) Jason (papacueball) 2011 Charger


----------



## claydo (Oct 1, 2012)

Whoa....ninja edit....lmao.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

See ya there!


----------



## Electrodynamic (Nov 27, 2007)

Sounds like a great time to me. Count me in!


----------



## BigAl205 (May 20, 2009)

1. Alan (BigAl205) ford exploder
2. Clay (claydo) 2009 cobalt
3) Jason (papacueball) 2011 Charger
4. Erin (ErinH) Honda Civic
5. Nick (Electrodynamic) VW Jetta TDI?


----------



## sirbOOm (Jan 24, 2013)

I can come. No audio system, just Mustang...


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

Count me in! Maybe we can get Glenn to fly down too for him to thaw out for a couple days.


----------



## mumbles (Jul 26, 2010)

By gawd, I'm going to make THIS one!

1. Alan (BigAl205) ford exploder
2. Clay (claydo) 2009 cobalt
3) Jason (papacueball) 2011 Charger
4. Erin (ErinH) Honda Civic
5. Nick (Electrodynamic) VW Jetta TDI?
6. Nick (sirbOOm) S550 Mustang
7. Chris (HillbillySQ) Grand Cherokee Limited
8. Eric (EeeDeeEye) S550 Mustang


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

Being 5 months off locking plans into place should be easy as pie! I usually use up the rest of my use it or lose it vacation around the time of this meet anyway. Mental health before the holidays hit


----------



## BigAl205 (May 20, 2009)

Hopefully by then I'll have a position in the company with weekends off, that way I don't have to burn vacation just to host the thing


----------



## mumbles (Jul 26, 2010)

BigAl205 said:


> Hopefully by then I'll have a position in the company with weekends off, that way I don't have to burn vacation just to host the thing


Meh, what's a little vacation between friends?


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

BigAl205 said:


> Hopefully by then I'll have a position in the company with weekends off, that way I don't have to burn vacation just to host the thing


I feel ya on that. I work Friday-Tuesday night. I do like being off during the week though. The weekend is too crazy with "normal" people


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

Only two months out! Gonna try to get a few other Arkansans to join in on the fun. Flyhogz, dacheatham, and NaamanF. And I have a surprise for my demo cd/file. Erin is the only other one that I can see putting this one song on a demo cd "just because". Our tastes in music do parallel quite a bit though.


----------



## mumbles (Jul 26, 2010)

Hillbilly SQ said:


> Only two months out! Gonna try to get a few other Arkansans to join in on the fun. Flyhogz, dacheatham, and NaamanF. And I have a surprise for my demo cd/file. Erin is the only other one that I can see putting this one song on a demo cd "just because". Our tastes in music do parallel quite a bit though.


Not to sidetrack the thread, hows the Jeep doing... you can PM me if you wish...


----------



## BigAl205 (May 20, 2009)

5 weeks and counting


----------



## ckm20 (Dec 6, 2014)

I am going to try and make it down for this. No sound system in car just factory  
Look forward to meeting everyone
Roll Tide
Kenny


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

4 weeks out. I'm kinda pissed that my system was working near perfect until I tried to fix something that wasn't broke. The 6x8/2x4 combo is about to go back in to get my sanity back in check. Lots more spaghetti but at least it worked!


----------



## claydo (Oct 1, 2012)

Damn Chris! If it ain't broke don't fix it man......lol, I have to relearn this rather frequently too....


Can't wait to see everybody! Got Kendal's going down this coming weekend.....then a couple weeks before the Alabama trip......good times a comin!


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

I'm undergoing some changes to my system (surprise, surprise) and am hoping I can manage to get it all together before the meet but I'm not banking on it. Still, I plan on being there to hang out with my buds. See you all then!


----------



## BigAl205 (May 20, 2009)

Yep, I've got a lot of work to do in the next few weeks


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

I rolled in without an aftermarket system last time but had only owned this vehicle for a couple weeks. At least if I have to drop the 6x8/2x4 combo back in all I'll have to do is flash the boards. The tune was pretty well dialed (for me anyway) when I pulled it out.


----------



## scionboxrox (Jan 12, 2009)

I'm so pumped!!! I will be there! If you have any needs let me know.
Pioneer
Zapco
Atrend
Scosche

I'm bringing the tired little blue Scion. 

#MilesAllDay
#NoA/C
#OnlySQ


----------



## BigAl205 (May 20, 2009)

Blake, long time no see! Will be great to have ya.

I guess we need to start discussing food options. Last time we had Full Moon BBQ and it seemed to be a hit. Are you guys up for that, or are you tired of BBQ?


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

BLAKE!!!!!!! Ain't seen or heard from you in forever. Will be nice to see you again buddy!

Al, BBQ sounds great to me. And I'll bring some chocolate chip oatmeal cookies. Took about 90 of them to the last NCSQ meet and there was barely a crumb left once the smoke cleared!

If I don't get my problem with the 8x12 fixed by the time of the meet would someone attending this one be willing to download the software and plug into mine to see what happens? Or if I can't figure out the flash log thing maybe help with that? I'll probably have the 6x8/2x4 combo back in there for the meet if the problem isn't solved by then but will make sure the processor is easy to transfer connections on...same case but more doohickeys sticking out on the 8x12.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

1. Alan (BigAl205) ford exploder
2. Clay (claydo) 2009 cobalt
3. Jason (papacueball) 2011 Charger
4. Erin (ErinH) Honda Civic
5. Nick (Electrodynamic) VW Jetta TDI?
6. Nick (sirbOOm) S550 Mustang
7. Chris (HillbillySQ) Grand Cherokee Limited
8. Eric (EeeDeeEye) S550 Mustang 
9. Kenny (ckm20) mystery car
10. Blake (ScionBoxRox) Blue Toaster

Pretty good list so far. Surprised I don't see any of the Tennessee guys on the list.


----------



## scionboxrox (Jan 12, 2009)

This is going to be an awesome day.

BTW: Good Football Matchups
Auburn is playing Georgia
Alabama is playing Miss. St.
Arkansas is playing LSU

#Cars-N-Football

Regarding food; I am down for BBQ. I have 2 electric smokers so if you have any requests I am happy to smoke some Butts and Ribs.

LMK

See ya soon!


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

How bout some brisket?I can't eat much pork at one time. My body doesn't process it very well.


----------



## BigAl205 (May 20, 2009)

3 weeks and counting...


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

If anyone is looking to add to their subwoofer collection I have a Genesis Audiophile 10 4 ohm (Peerless XXLS based and may very well be 99% XXLS) and an ID15v3d2 I'm looking to turn loose of. Both used but minty fresh. $100 for the Genesis and $80 for the ID. Would do a trade if it's interesting enough. I hate shipping speakers and would MUCH rather hand them over in person. That's why I'm not trying too hard sell them in the classifieds.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

I am going to have to mark myself 'tentative' for the meet now. We are trying to schedule surgery (bronchoscopy) for my daughter and right now they are trying to squeeze us in on November 10th. Which is the Friday before the meet. Obviously if that happens I won't be making the meet. If they schedule us for a different day then I'll be at the meet. Otherwise, I'll be sitting it out.


----------



## BigAl205 (May 20, 2009)

Dang, I'm sorry to hear that, Erin. I'll keep her in my prayers.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Thanks, Al. I appreciate it.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

Hope Layla makes it through surgery without a hitch. I have no doubt you and your wife have done your research on surgeons so should be good to go.


----------



## Electrodynamic (Nov 27, 2007)

Sorry to hear that Erin. Hopefully things turn out welll. They will.


----------



## Electrodynamic (Nov 27, 2007)

Al, I'll be attending your GTG on Nov 11'th. I'll be bringing the 12" BM mkV prototype and also a single 12" HST-12 mkII. I'm bringing the HST-12 mkII since hearing the single HST-11 mkII in Jason Kable's C10 pickup a few days ago. I'll show everyone at your GTG what the drivers are capable of off of <500 watts.


----------



## BigAl205 (May 20, 2009)

Bring it on!


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

Nick I've been kicking around the idea of an hst11. If I like what I hear you may have to bring one to the next Bertholomy meet for me to take ownership of. Would sure save me some coin on shipping.


----------



## Electrodynamic (Nov 27, 2007)

Al, which direction is good to look at hotels? I see hotels basically everywhere around Hayden but not in Hayden. Any suggestions or pointers?

*edit* I would be driving up from the Birmingham direction.


----------



## BigAl205 (May 20, 2009)

If you're coming from the south, both Gardendale and Fultondale are good areas, and have plenty to eat. Fultondale is a few miles farther away, but has more hotel choices.

If coming from the north, Cullman is a good area.


----------



## BigAl205 (May 20, 2009)

The list so far...

1. Alan (BigAl205) Ford Explorer
2. Clay (claydo) 2009 cobalt
3. Jason (papacueball) 2011 Charger
4. Erin (ErinH) Honda Civic (maybe)
5. Nick (Electrodynamic) VW Jetta TDI?
6. Nick (sirbOOm) S550 Mustang
7. Chris (HillbillySQ) Grand Cherokee Limited
8. Eric (mumbles) S550 Mustang 
9. Kenny (ckm20) mystery car
10. Blake (ScionBoxRox) Blue Toaster

I'm sending out directions, so be looking for a PM


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

I'm staying in Gardendale this time but stayed at the Fairfield in Fultondale last time and it was really nice.


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

Hey Al - please send those to me as well. I'm hoping to help celebrate your BDay my friend. Got a new tune on the little blue car


----------



## BigAl205 (May 20, 2009)

Aw heck...it's a party now!


----------



## BigAl205 (May 20, 2009)

1. Alan (BigAl205) Ford Explorer
2. Clay (claydo) 2009 cobalt
3. Jason (papacueball) 2011 Charger
4. Erin (ErinH) Honda Civic (maybe)
5. Nick (Electrodynamic) VW Jetta TDI?
6. Nick (sirbOOm) S550 Mustang
7. Chris (HillbillySQ) Grand Cherokee Limited
8. Eric (mumbles) S550 Mustang 
9. Kenny (ckm20) mystery car
10. Blake (ScionBoxRox) Blue Toaster
11. Jason (bertholomey) BRZ


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

I knew you'd come through Jason! I got a pretty different tune on the sexy black Jeep too. To say tapping into the factory amp was sandbagging me would be the understatement of the year!


----------



## BigAl205 (May 20, 2009)

Saturday's weather looks to be promising with plenty of sun and a high of around 68


----------



## Electrodynamic (Nov 27, 2007)

So I made some advancements on the single HST-12 mkII enclosure to put in the Jetta as an optional subwoofer to listen to at the GTG.  

Many people have asked about what to use when installing an HST driver. Instead of trying to describe the items to use here is a picture of everything along with a receipt. Items not on the receipt are a pre-drill bit and small drill bit index. I have typically used the speaker gasket tape from Parts Express but I purchased everything I could at Lowes to give people an idea that you can get virtually everything at your local hardware store:










18 mm birch plywood enclosure. Single layer sides/top/bottom with double layer front baffle. Spare frame next to the enclosure. Why the spare frame? The driver weighs close to 80 lbs and it is VERY difficult to pick back up after it is dropped into place so a spare frame allows you to align the holes and also pre-drill the holes without losing your fingers or damaging the enclosure or speaker basket trying to pick up the 80 lb subwoofer:



















In this next pic you can see the circles drawn on the baffle for the screw openings on the basket. You can also see the vertical lines marked on the inside of the opening and the reason for the vertical lines are to mark spaces where I could heavily recess four screws to help clamp the two baffles together (with wood glue of course). That way the screws I used to clamp the two baffles together would not interfere with the mounting of the driver.










Box and woofer next to each other.










Side view:










Internal box volume is literally 1.0 ft^3. Actual internal enclosure volume seen by the HST-12 mkII is 0.6 ft^3. 

PS: Al, don't forget to add Jacob from Sundown to the list. He is coming with me this weekend.


----------



## 82cj8 (Jan 21, 2011)

Is this a private meet?It would be great to see some pro guys vehicles


----------



## Electrodynamic (Nov 27, 2007)

82cj8 said:


> Is this a private meet?It would be great to see some pro guys vehicles


Nope. Come on down!


----------



## claydo (Oct 1, 2012)

I can't wait to take a listen to that beast of a sub Nick! Looking forward to finally hearing one of your hst drivers.

82cj8, I'm sure al wouldn't have a problem with you joining in, it's sure to be a good time! Hit him up with a pm.


----------



## BigAl205 (May 20, 2009)

Nick, that's awesome! Also, I don't recall ever meeting Jacob in person, so it will be nice to have him along.

82cj8, no it's not private. I'll send you a PM.

Is anybody else interested?


----------



## BigAl205 (May 20, 2009)

1. Alan (BigAl205) Ford Explorer
2. Clay (claydo) 2009 cobalt
3. Jacob from Sundown Audio
4. Erin (ErinH) Honda Civic (maybe)
5. Nick (Electrodynamic) VW Jetta TDI?
6. Nick (sirbOOm) S550 Mustang
7. Chris (HillbillySQ) Grand Cherokee Limited
8. Eric (mumbles) S550 Mustang 
9. Kenny (ckm20) mystery car
10. Blake (ScionBoxRox) Blue Toaster
11. Jason (bertholomey) BRZ
12. 82cj8 what is your name?


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Layla's surgery had to be rescheduled for next month because she needed to take medicine after a getting sick last week which makes the procedure pointless. So, I'm back in. I look forward to seeing all you dudes Saturday.


----------



## 82cj8 (Jan 21, 2011)

My name is Chad.I will have to see if I can make it down there 4hr drive for me.I will need a sitter for my son.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

DAMN that HST has a butt on it! Fat bottom subs make a rockin' world go 'round! Got to thinking that for people that don't have a spare frame available you could use an oversized baffle to drop the sub into and then CAREFULLY drill though it. Not sure how you'd feel about that practice Nick but it would be better than nothing if you don't have a pry bar and gorilla arms. Also looking forward to meeting Jacob after all these years.


----------



## Electrodynamic (Nov 27, 2007)

Little video from today's activities. Both the BM mkV and the HST-12 mkII are now nestled in the trunk of the Jetta.


----------



## Electrodynamic (Nov 27, 2007)

claydo said:


> I can't wait to take a listen to that beast of a sub Nick! Looking forward to finally hearing one of your hst drivers.
> 
> 82cj8, I'm sure al wouldn't have a problem with you joining in, it's sure to be a good time! Hit him up with a pm.


You'll get to hear it this weekend. It's rockin and rollin in the Jetta right now.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

I want you to make my insides explode from ultra low frequency stuff with that 12


----------



## Electrodynamic (Nov 27, 2007)

BigAl205 said:


> 1. Alan (BigAl205) Ford Explorer
> 2. Clay (claydo) 2009 cobalt
> 3. Jacob from Sundown Audio
> 4. Erin (ErinH) Honda Civic (maybe)
> ...


Al, shoot me an email with your contact info in it. I'll call you once we get checked in to our hotel in Fultondale.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

Al, are we getting together Friday night? I know several of us will be driving in tomorrow. I'll be leaving early afternoon. Not sure what time all the other Friday people will be rolling in.


----------



## Electrodynamic (Nov 27, 2007)

Hillbilly SQ said:


> I want you to make my insides explode from ultra low frequency stuff with that 12


Haha. I don't know...WinISD only anticipates the same SPL level as a quiet library from my HST drivers so don't hold your breath. Haha. Totally kidding.  I'm going to put a couple different settings on the 3sixty where the subwoofer level is increased a good bit from one preset to the next. 

The first preset is just the TM65 mkII's and M25's. Second preset is with the BM mkV. Third preset is for the HST-12 mkII and the Fourth preset is going to be for additional output from the HST-12 mkII.


----------



## Electrodynamic (Nov 27, 2007)

Two pictures of the foam gasket material applied to the back side of the mounting flange. In the second picture I cut out little windows in the foam where the basket holes are located so I could align the basket with the pre-drilled holes in the enclosure for proper alignment.




























And this is how I orient the washer and screw head before hand-tightening the screws.










Note the distance left between the screw/washers and the frame. I installed the screws with a drill to the pictured depth and then hand-tightened them for proper torque without stripping the wood.










Hand tightening the screws with the supplied bit (supplied with the screws).










Screws tightened properly.










Perfectly sealed enclosure. Great success!


----------



## BigAl205 (May 20, 2009)

I have my mom, dad, and brother coming over tomorrow afternoon, but my parents don't like to drive at night, so they probably won't stay very long. I don't mind either having people come to the house, or we could meet near the hotels for dinner, but it will probably be in the 6-7PM range before I could get there.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

I'll be rolling into Gardendale late afternoon most likely. If a few of us meet for dinner I don't care if it's in Gardendale or Fultondale. Those of us that could probably meet up could maybe exchange numbers via pm?


----------



## BigAl205 (May 20, 2009)

It's gonna be chilly in the morning, bring a jacket...and I forgot to mention, bring a chair.


----------



## mumbles (Jul 26, 2010)

Woke up sick this morning... went out to load up the Mustang, flat tire... Grrr. Then found that the car wouldn't start... AARRRGGH! The trifecta of Murphys Law.

My wife is awesome! When I told her I wasn't going because I didn't want to leave her alone with no vehicle, she said "Why don't we both go in my car?" She's a keeper!!!!

See you all around noon...


----------



## BigAl205 (May 20, 2009)

Sorry for your morning woes, but glad your wife can offset the bad juju


----------



## BigAl205 (May 20, 2009)

I had a great time eating dinner and hanging out with bertholomey, Electrodynamic, HillbillySQ, and Jacob from Sundown. claydo rolled in late last night, so it's shaping up to be a good show. Everybody be careful and we'll see you when you get here.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Thanks for hosting the meet, Al! Really appreciate you taking your time to put this on. 


Good seeing all you other folks... meeting new faces, catching up with old friends and seeing some who I haven't seen since this Summer. Really glad you all were able to come hang out! Safe travels back home everyone!


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

Good time. Good people. Blake and Jacob I'll be getting in touch with y'all soon about what we discussed. This is gonna be something special Al can start his system build too FINALLY!


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

Thank you Al for a great meet! Loved the Garage Mahal! You have been so fantastic at making the NCSQ meets, that I was happy to see a few of the NCSQ folks come down for your BDay Bash. 

It was great seeing Nick, Jacob, Chris, Clay, Erin (glad you recovered from the Mexican revenge), Eric, and Blake. It was great meeting Kenny, David, and Zack. It was extremely enjoyable for me to 'talk military' with David and Zack on Veterans Day (sorry for the, 'I remember this one time......' )

Al picked a perfect weather day in November for Alabama, and we got to hear great music in some fun cars. That HST sub in the Jetta is a beast! Another wonderful car audio memory. 

My only photo.....


----------



## mumbles (Jul 26, 2010)

Agreed Jason, Al picked a great day and I really enjoyed myself, thanks to my wife!

It was nice to spend some time with veterans on Veterans Day although I didn't have the same depth of conversation you did since I was in the Air Force... you all have seen combat and I thank you for your service!


----------



## ckm20 (Dec 6, 2014)

Electrodynamic said:


> Haha. I don't know...WinISD only anticipates the same SPL level as a quiet library from my HST drivers so don't hold your breath. Haha. Totally kidding.  I'm going to put a couple different settings on the 3sixty where the subwoofer level is increased a good bit from one preset to the next.
> 
> The first preset is just the TM65 mkII's and M25's. Second preset is with the BM mkV. Third preset is for the HST-12 mkII and the Fourth preset is going to be for additional output from the HST-12 mkII.


 I don't know about making your insides explode, but you definitely can feel it in your "loins" haha. All kidding aside, that hst is freaking amazing. Well done Nick. 

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## ckm20 (Dec 6, 2014)

Al, 
Thank you for your southern hospitality. Great food, awesome car audio talk, and great people . Nice to meet all of you guys. Roll Tide 

Clay, wow, omg! I will never view William Tell in the same way. But, that Yes track 

Chris, love the stealth install of your system and factory integration 

Jason,
Loved your ride and the install was soooooo clean. Sound quality was incredible. Thanks to you and all the vets out there and to the folks still wearing the uniform and serving our country. Thanks for your sacrifices and a special thanks to those who made the ultimate sacrifice for our freedoms.

Nick,
Your jetta That hst is pretty amazing. It tingles your innards lol. But, that mkV will probably be my next sub. I definitely got to get up to NC and visit all you guys at a meet up there.

For the rest of you guys, I 
Enjoyed meeting each and everyone of you. Hope you all have safe travels home.

Kenny 

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## BigAl205 (May 20, 2009)

Well, we had 12 people listed to come and ended up with 14. Having 115% attendance is unheard of :rockon:. 

Eric, I'm glad you could make it, and thanks to your wife for getting you there, I hope she had a little bit of fun.

Blake, you rock! Not only did you bring surprise guests, but you also brought *food*! Also, the XB sound better than ever. It was great meeting Zack, David, and William (who ran my power cable for me, so now I have no more excuses :surprised

Kenny, nice meeting you,I hope to see you at more events.

Nick, it was great seeing you again...your system rocks, but that sub . Thanks for putting up with me for my demo 

Jacob, I don't know what the big deal is...you didn't seem that big of an a-hole to me :laugh:. Seriously though, it was great meeting you and getting insight on the manufacturing side of things. 

Jason Bert Hole-o-mey , It was great hanging out with you again, my brother. I totally forgot that it was Veterans Day, so thanks to you and the guys for your service. The BRZ just keeps getting better and better, the imaging and tonality is spot-on.

Chris, the Jeeps sounds awesome, dude. I'm really impressed with the progress you've made over the years, and you've really pulled it together this time.

Erin, thanks for stopping in...I always have a blast when you're involved. I was totally serious about using the garage. If you ever need a wide open space to work, hit me up.

Clay, what can I say? It's always fun hanging out with you, and I'm glad you made that long trip.

I've got some pics I'll post up shortly, but I had a blast! Thanks to everyone for making it such a good GTG.


----------



## BigAl205 (May 20, 2009)

A few pix 


The ubiquitous “Claydo stuffing his face” pic










A nice turnout


----------



## Electrodynamic (Nov 27, 2007)

Ok guys I just got back home. Super tired, probably foggy, so this post may not make sense but I wanted to get the pictures I took uploaded and linked in this thread. 

Super awesome GTG for Al's birthday. Jacob and I had a great time. Nice ride down there, meet was super awesome and there were MORE people at the GTG than signed up! Super awesome.  

I thoroughly enjoyed giving demo's to everyone. I planned to leaving the BM mkV hooked up for 99% of the time but I ended up leaving the HST-12 mkII hooked up for 99% of demo's. It's a such a fun, brutal, great sounding "little" subwoofer. 

Pictures:


----------



## claydo (Oct 1, 2012)

Ok, wow am I glad to be home, a little road weary, but the trip back was better than the ride down, lol.

I must say I woke up feeling a little ashamed of having so many veterans in attendance yesterday, on this of all weekends, and not shutting my trap long enough to raise a glass in honor of your service to our beloved country. So I will say here, sorry friends, no slight intended as I seriously enjoy this life defended by yourselves and countless other men and women who have, and continue to, make our country safe, sound, and secure against much of the world who'd love nothing more than to take it all away. Big props to every one of ya.....for reals.

Now that I shamefully got that off my chest, a big ol happy birfday, and serious gratitude to my friend Al, for not only hosting this fun filled event, but also for opening his home to me and making me feel very welcome for a couple of days, I really appreciate that. 

The meet was an absolute blast, catching up with old friends, and making quite a few new ones! It was a day full of demos, food, and conversation.....definitely good times......then an after hours ******** session of epic proportions! The stories flowed freely, of alcohol induced good times, foreign cultures, random violence and crime, and petty stupidity.....God knows I had that last one covered...lmao.

There were several good demos to be had there too! Chis came out with his cherokee, what a great platform for some good tunes. That thing sounds more and more tied down everytime I hear it Chris, great job! Jason's lil blue machine sounded excellent, with his new tune showing some serious essque chops....this car always rocks! Nick rolled out with multiple subs for demoing in his great sounding volksvagon, the bm and the hst.....beauty and the beast, me thinks.........lol, seriously, that hst has balls! Blake was busy proving budget oriented gear can certainly sound phenomenal, when ya know what you're doing....he also rolled in with a crowd of cool fellers....and chicken sammiches, BONUS!.......I enjoyed all the demos fellas! Erin shared some rather interesting plans for his civic......damn, looking forward to hearing that dood...like seriously. I'm glad Nick drug Jacob out to meet everyone, what a damn charactor! Hope he enjoyed it and turns into a regular at these things. Speaking of charactors, William (I think that's right?) Put in some serious after hours work helping al out on some power cable routing.....what a helluva guy!


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

Glad we all made it home safe. For once I wasn't the one with the longest drive! Me and Blake should start "Team Budget Essque". Blake's little blue toaster loaded with mid-level Pioneer gear tuned by a TWK was so detailed. He had it tuned like a street race car running the best it could on a random road...not tame but not out of control either. Details and volume for days! It makes me want to give a pair of Pioneer d-series x9's a try for midrange duty if they have similar sonic characteristics.


----------



## BigAl205 (May 20, 2009)

claydo said:


> Speaking of charactors, William (I think that's right?) Put in some serious after hours work helping al out on some power cable routing.....what a helluva guy!


 Hush! That's classified info


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

Now we gonna hound Al like hell to get his install done. Shouldn't be too hard. Only thing I'd be worried about at this point is flashing the factory headunit for a clean signal but I think that's been figured out.


----------



## mumbles (Jul 26, 2010)

Hillbilly SQ said:


> Glad we all made it home safe. For once I wasn't the one with the longest drive! Me and Blake should start "Team Budget Essque". Blake's little blue toaster loaded with mid-level Pioneer gear tuned by a TWK was so detailed. He had it tuned like a street race car running the best it could on a random road...not tame but not out of control either. Details and volume for days! It makes me want to give a pair of Pioneer d-series x9's a try for midrange duty if they have similar sonic characteristics.


Chris, I'm glad you made it home safely! As for trying the Pioneers, I'd leave well enough alone... I have always felt your system is one of the most natural sounding ones I've heard... for a 2-way, I think you have the crossover set perfectly as there is no perceptible gap in frequencies, everything blends beautifully!


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

mumbles said:


> Chris, I'm glad you made it home safely! As for trying the Pioneers, I'd leave well enough alone... I have always felt your system is one of the most natural sounding ones I've heard... for a 2-way, I think you have the crossover set perfectly as there is no perceptible gap in frequencies, everything blends beautifully!


Thanks Eric. Natural flow with a little personality thrown in is what I always shoot for. I do have some work to do on the doors in the form of a little more vibration control and sealing the front of the speaker to the panel. Right now sound waves are bouncing around between the panel and carrier plate. Forgot that major detail on initial install and just haven't been back in to fix it yet.


----------



## 10sqcivic (Nov 14, 2017)

Nice meeting all you fellas. Got there late but still had a blast. Got to here clay's car. And let me just say very impressive!! Big al holla at me if you need more help on the exploder lol


----------



## BigAl205 (May 20, 2009)

Thanks for your help, William...I couldn't have done it without ya!

I might try to set up a local meet some weekend, maybe on a Sunday, for those who work Saturday.


----------



## Electrodynamic (Nov 27, 2007)

claydo said:


> Ok, wow am I glad to be home, a little road weary, but the trip back was better than the ride down, lol.
> 
> I must say I woke up feeling a little ashamed of having so many veterans in attendance yesterday, on this of all weekends, and not shutting my trap long enough to raise a glass in honor of your service to our beloved country. So I will say here, sorry friends, no slight intended as I seriously enjoy this life defended by yourselves and countless other men and women who have, and continue to, make our country safe, sound, and secure against much of the world who'd love nothing more than to take it all away. Big props to every one of ya.....for reals.
> 
> ...


Clay, once again always a sheer pleasure being able to listen to your car. And most importantly I loved our conversation about vibrations/sensations effecting your senses and how important it is to eliminate any/all outside influences to the music and let the music be the music. My doors are proof of that - even with the addition of a subwoofer - as they vibrate like crazy after a certain volume level. Yes it is much better with the addition of a subwoofer but the vibrations/buzzing is still there after a certain volume level and is a major distraction. As soon as SoundSkins sends me an invoice I'm paying it and will be armed with a plethora of vibration-eliminating ammunition to attack my doors with.


----------



## claydo (Oct 1, 2012)

Thanks Nick, I enjoyed our mid demo convo too! My cobalt's low frequency warble at idle is an excellent representation of how much information is masked around the frequency of any reverberation. I'm sure the deadening work will net pleasing results in your doors. The stronger the response, the more work will be required, don't forget mass loading techniques like the infamous "duct seal" available at lowes, my doors contain quite a bit of this goop.....lol.


----------

